# Putting Truss Rods on Schwinn Lightweight?  Just thinking.............



## 1motime (Mar 1, 2020)

Sometimes thinking leads to trouble and buying more parts.  I am building an early Schwinn Racer lightweight as a subtle custom.  I am going to use early Traveler fork that has more of a vintage look than later common blade fork.  These forks are a bit delicate.  What did manufacturers do?  Truss rods.  Has anyone ever tried to fit Schwinn truss rods to a lightweight?  What did it look like?  Would it make more sense to use Midweight rods than those for a ballooner?  Are those rods the same?  Are Schwinn rods different lengths for different size frames?  

Any help or comments would be appreciated.  Maybe I should just get a hobby....   Thanks!


----------



## CURTIS L LINDGREN (Mar 1, 2020)

I put truss rods on a Middle weight .  I Know it's not Correct , but----------- this whole bike is not correct anyways.   I just wanted it to look Unique.   I think truss rods would probably work , as long as your not squishing  - - - - -or Stretching the Rods . Do you have the truss rods already ?   Here's what my Middle Weight looks like W/ Truss rods.   I did not have to Modify anything .


----------



## 1motime (Mar 1, 2020)

That looks really good!  Nice bike!  Just what I had in mind.  Midweights were not available with truss bars?  My bike is going to be black also and just needs a bit more chrome shine up front.  I have not bought any bars.  That is why I asked about length.  I have a 23" frame so they might have to be longer.  Did you notice any difference in the ride?
Thanks
Rick


----------



## CURTIS L LINDGREN (Mar 1, 2020)

I don't think the middle Weight bikes came with truss rods.   Someone may prove me wrong on that ,cuz I don't know for sure.   Just seems like I never see 'em on middle OR Lightweights.   No Real noticeable change in how it feels when I ride this bike.  I just thought it added a bit more to a bike that came to me with a very poor paint job. I had originally purchased the rods for a Ladies Hornet 1957 model . Since that bike was buried............I tried it on the Tiger. Most ballooners have a Dimple in the front fender for the rods. The middle weight has no provisions for this...............but...............was narrow enough not to cause any issues. If the rods you pick up match the length your looking for ' I don;t see why they would not work. Let's see which bike your contemplating puttin' them on .  ALSO What style truss rods were you considering ? - Curt -


----------



## 1motime (Mar 1, 2020)

I have to do some more research.  I didn't know there are different styles.  The length is what I am unsure about.  I guess all Schwinn  rod top brackets are the same.  Now that I see your bike it makes me more want to go in this direction.  Was never a Schwinn guy that much but have really developed an interest in these early lightweights.  Just have to have a plan of attack with buying parts.  Have about everything now and don't have a problem in fabing parts.  Wrapping up another project now and will get on it for Spring.  I will post a photo of what I started out with.  It is buried right now!
Thanks!


----------



## CURTIS L LINDGREN (Mar 1, 2020)

What size Tires  does your bike have ?


----------



## GTs58 (Mar 1, 2020)

Yes to the middleweights having truss rods. In 1956 the regular Hornet was a middleweight and the Deluxe was a balloon, first time for MW truss rods I believe. 
What makes the difference of fitting or not is the size of the head tube and wheel. The post war balloon and middleweight have the same size head tube so the rods should fit either. On a lightweight the head tubes were different sizes and varied with the frame size. If your head tube is the same as a middleweight the rods should work. The collar can be bent up or down to accommodate a "slight" difference in length. 

*1956 Hornet


*


----------



## 1motime (Mar 1, 2020)

CURTIS L LINDGREN said:


> What size Tires  does your bike have ?



26 x 1/3/8" on S5 rims.


----------



## 1motime (Mar 1, 2020)

GTs58 said:


> Yes to the middleweights having truss rods. In 1956 the regular Hornet was a middleweight and the Deluxe was a balloon, first time for MW truss rods I believe.
> What makes the difference of fitting or not is the size of the head tube and wheel. The post war balloon and middleweight have the same size head tube so the rods should fit either. On a lightweight the head tubes were different sizes and varied with the frame size. If your head tube is the same as a middleweight the rods should work. The collar can be bent up or down to accommodate a "slight" difference in length.
> 
> *1956 Hornet
> View attachment 1148587*



It is a 23" frame.  The head tube is longer.  I don't think the other models had that large size frame.  I need some measurements but am thinking the rods will need to be extended to compensate.  Or fab some rods (and ends)  that work with stock top bracket.    Another "challenge"!


----------



## CURTIS L LINDGREN (Mar 1, 2020)

some straighter type truss rods may look good on a "Racer" .   like the pre war ones.  and sounds like you would probably have to modify.  I don't think it would be too hard to do though.  here's the type I'm referring to :


----------



## 1motime (Mar 1, 2020)

OK  You might be right.  Another option!  The curved rods look good on your cantilever frame.  Racer is all straight lines.  I will bend some wire to hold up and check.  Looks like this is not going to be a Buy It Now thing.  I will post some photos.  Thanks again for your help and sharing ideas!


----------



## CURTIS L LINDGREN (Mar 1, 2020)

I have a feeling your bike  WILL look good with truss rods.   I say GO FOR IT !!!


----------



## rollfaster (Mar 1, 2020)

This Schwinn Lightweight came from the factory with truss rods...behold the Welterweight model.


----------



## 1motime (Mar 1, 2020)

Wow! I didn't know that existed.  Never heard of Schwinn Welterweight.  Looks to be the same bassic bike except for the top frame truss.  Could have a bit of a stiff ride with frame and fork


rollfaster said:


> This Schwinn Lightweight came from the factory with truss rods...behold the Welterweight model.
> 
> View attachment 1148745




bracing.  That is exactly the look I had in mind!  This will help with the making of the rods.  I want it to look as stock as possible       Thanks!


----------



## GTs58 (Mar 1, 2020)

The Welterweight was actually in a class between the lightweights and the middleweights using a 26 x 1 1/2" tire and the S-4's like the T&C Tandem. I somewhat remember @the tinker making a one or a set out of aluminum tubing. Maybe he can give you some advice.


----------



## 1motime (Mar 2, 2020)

GTs58 said:


> The Welterweight was actually in a class between the lightweights and the middleweights using a 26 x 1 1/2" tire and the S-4's like the T&C Tandem. I somewhat remember @the tinker making a one or a set out of aluminum tubing. Maybe he can give you some advice.



I never thought my question would make me realize there is a Schwinn I never heard about.  Going to keep an eye out for Welterweights.  S4 wheel also?  Are tires available for that?  
I am able to fab things.  Just going to bend some steel rod as shown in Rollfaster"s catalog photo.  I want to keep everything chrome as if Schwinn had made it.  Using the stock Schwinn truss rod top bracket which should make things easier.  Now I have to make some serious time for this project!  Thanks!


----------

